# Detangling Whilst Bathing



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've just been bathing Millie and she was in real need of shampoo and conditioner having spent 8 days playing in sea/sand or running through the forest.

When it came to the condition stage I didn't have her comb to hand, but did have my own detangle comb   It's made of plastic and has slightly crossing over teeth. Well it worked brilliantly. It was gentle and didn't pull.  Millie tolerated it beautifully, even on her paws which she hates being combed.

I guess, now the decision is do I use the comb on my own hair


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great advice Julie. I borrowed the Pets Head conditioner from Mable so surely Millie can borrow your comb


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I've just been bathing Millie and she was in real need of shampoo and conditioner having spent 8 days playing in sea/sand or running through the forest.
> 
> When it came to the condition stage I didn't have her comb to hand, but did have my own detangle comb  It's made of plastic and has slightly crossing over teeth. Well it worked brilliantly. It was gentle and didn't pull.  Millie tolerated it beautifully, even on her paws which she hates being combed.
> 
> I guess, now the decision is do I use the comb on my own hair


Can you show us a picture of the comb


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha Julie I used my tangle teezer on Weller and only hesitated slightly before giving it a good wash and carrying on using it myself


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

The comb looks like this one, they're available quite easily

http://www.i-hair.biz/product_info.php/cPath/2/products_id/92

By the way, since washing her yesterday, Millie's fur is amazing I can't stop stroking her. It feels so soft and smooth, I don't know where her tangles have gone. I've only combed her once in the last 10 days and that was a bit slap dash as she was sitting on my lap.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

When I left Molly at my parents house one time, I had forgotten to take her combs/ brushes and my mum donated this exact comb which was fab ...really did the job. Don't THINK my mum still uses it now


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I am sure I have one of those somewhere in the house - must look for it...


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

I certainly have one. Would you use it on a dry coat or only when they've been bathed and are wet? Rafferty doesn't have a very thick coat yet but we are brushing/combing him regularly so that he gets used to it.


----------

